# toilet vent size



## frankieJ (Apr 27, 2012)

I know i can run a toilet closet bend 5ft from a 2'' vent.I need to run the water closet bend 6ft from the 2'' vent to clear some structural beams.My question is,can i run the water closet bend 6ft using the existing 2'' vent or do i have to increase it to a 3'' vent?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Drum roll please.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I'll check for you.......be right back...


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Vent? Why a vent?


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

I thought the further you went the smaller the vent size should be. Go to 1 1/2 or you may get stoppages.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Might have to increase it to 4" just be on the safe side


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Just run the existing vent parallel the closet drain for inductive venting. Does not need to be directly connected and 2" is minimum. Ensure you have at least 24" parallel for proper effect. Universal Building Code 7.4.3.3 (a)


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

These guys are just messing with ya, put an AAV on that sucka and be done with it. :thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.

You'll get better answers after posting an intro. Until then, the teasing will continue.


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

No no no... You must increase the velocity of the waste water so it reaches the vent faster. Decrease the horizonal portion of the drain to 2".:blink:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Just run the closet bend out the side of the house. And let it drain onto the ground.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Vents are way overrated...
Don't worry about it...


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Redi vent should be fine leaving it in the ground works better


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

My understanding is if the toilet is within two feet of the stack and on top floor no vent required otherwise half the diameter of pipe no smaller than 1 1/2...am I wrong? Keep in mind I'm in nyc


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> My understanding is if the toilet is within two feet of the stack and on top floor no vent required otherwise half the diameter of pipe no smaller than 1 1/2...am I wrong? Keep in mind I'm in nyc



NYC?

Not Yet Certified?


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> NYC?
> 
> Not Yet Certified?


Ill assume your joking


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Joey. I'm just busting your balls. Forget about it.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> Joey. I'm just busting your balls. Forget about it.


I was hoping so LOL was gunna say


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> I was hoping so LOL was gunna say


Oh. So I amuse you?


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> Oh. So I amuse you?


Got a chuckle or two so yea


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Got a chuckle or two so yea


....


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> ....


Lmfao


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Just change out the seats and springs, and put a new left hand Wisconsin on the inside. You should have the flow needed to move the effluent in risers to point b. that is , if you already have a clean out,. But just put in a change order and you should be good to go. Right?


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

What's a vent, use a bucket.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

east-indy said:


> What's a vent, use a bucket.


 use 2, u need to wash ur hands after DUH


----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

frankieJ said:


> I know i can run a toilet closet bend 5ft from a 2'' vent.I need to run the water closet bend 6ft from the 2'' vent to clear some structural beams.My question is,can i run the water closet bend 6ft using the existing 2'' vent or do i have to increase it to a 3'' vent?


You can run it as long as you want depending on two things.
1 As long as its not getting inspected!
2 As long as you dont take a dump init!:thumbsup:


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

In Michigan you can run the 3" to the toilet 12' from the vent. 4x the pipe diameter for branches.


----------

